# Blasted goat will not get on the milk stand!



## firecattx (Nov 18, 2010)

I brought home a nubian a week and a half ago. She kidded yesterday 2nd freshening although she was not milked the FF. I am used to ND goats so this is new territory for me! Anyway, this blasted goat will NOT get on the milkstand. I've tried being gentle, persuasive, forceful etc. and nothing. She has been milked 3 times and each time after much struggling, my hubby had to pick her up and put her on the milkstand (with her struggling every step of the way). I don't want us, or her, to get hurt. How can I train her to get up on the milkstand? My nigies just pranced up on their own.....

Cathy


----------



## alidansma (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't know why some are like that - my goats' milk stand was moved from one side of my milk shed to the other and you would think it had been transformed into a hideous beast. I sprinkled some grain on the milk stand just out of reach - so they had to put their front feet up adn just sprinkled it a little further away until they eventually climbed up.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Just have your hubby keep picking her up and putting her on there. Eventually she'll figure out that's where the goodies and the empty udder come from. Patience ;-)

(BTW, this is why my hubby trains the FF's.....I can't be trusted not to kill them, lol!)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Does she have access to grain in the barn? If she does stop it. Grain only on the milkstand. Food is your best insentive for goats. V


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

It's not a Nubian thing, they too hop up on their own but most are trained long before kidding that the milk stand means food and willingly jump up. The goat is not bonded to you so milking will be a struggle for a while. Does that we get to kid out ourselves are sweethearts on the milk stand, new purchases not so until next kidding 


Jana


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, stop giving her any grain unless it's on the milk stand. Some goats are natural at complying with you and do what you ask with some basic training and others are ornery from day one.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

You can try what I did this morning with the sweet animal we are currently babysitting- Grab her collar in one hand and tail in the other- that was the only way I got her on the stand, of course milking her was another story, but hey at least it got done  


On a side note as not to offend anyone- most goats don't like their tails messed with, therefore usually touching it will get them to "move" Which is what happened with her 

No animals were harmed in the process of "The Milking"


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

My doe decided to not get on the stand once and I used a dog training choke chain collar with the inverted blunt end spikes and several moderate pulls and jerks really did an attitude adjustment on her. I had to use it a second time with a much shorter lesson and she hasn't given me a problem since.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

I prefer the gentler methods when training a FF, so they associate the milk stand with something pleasant


----------



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

When I had this problem, I got up on the milkstand myself and pulled her up by the leash with all my might until she got up there. Maybe have someone pushing from the rear while you pull her up. It only takes 2 or 3 times and she will get it.


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

Food is a great motivator. Usually 3 or 4 days and they get into the routine. Don't loose your patience or they are training you. She has only been with you a week and a half, so she doesn't know or trust you yet. Keep working with her and remember "it's all for fun."


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

She will get the hang of it when you are ready to give up  Give her lots of rubs and treats while she's up there. Maybe try to get her to settle down even when she runs out of grain on the stand, pet her, then put a handful of grain in her trough. Maybe do this for a few minutes..kind of a reward for good behavior. 3 of my girls haven't even freshened yet and I've got them going pretty good on the stand with this method. But I am going to invest in a pair of hobbles before they freshen. Good luck!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have also used the tail method and it works wonders. Agree tho only grain her on the stand. Also put your stand up against a wall so you only have one side to deal with when milking (she can't get down)


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Once you do get her on the stand you may need to hobble her to milk her out. I created a neat set of goat hobbles for one of my does who doesn't like being hand milked. I used a piece of horse tack called a curb. It's something used in brindles. Basically it's two straps with a buckle on each end attached by something, in my case it's a chain. I buckle one end around the left hind leg just above the hoof. I twist the chain to take up some slack and buckle the other end around the right hind leg. That much prevents her from putting a foot in the milk bucket. If she gets unruly I take a dog lead and clip it ti the chain of the curb, pull her legs back and tie it tightly to the wall of the barn. Now she can't move and I can hand milk her. It's funny, but once I start machine milking I don't need the hobble anymore. It's important to remove the hobble before releasing the doe from the stand, because otherwise she won't be able to walk and may fall when getting off the stand.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I've had first fresheners be very difficult to get on the milk stand. Some responded by my gently holding their tails. Others I've had to wrestle onto the stand the first few days. The good news is that they all eventually get onto the stand for their grain. I did have one who was dam raising her kids and when I decided to train her, adamantly refused to let me milk her even after two weeks of working with her. She jumped right on the stand, but touching her udder was another story. She was culled with her wether kid still on her.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

"dog training choke chain collar with the inverted blunt end spikes" Laverne
I use this with the difficult ones as well.

Since I do most everything by myself I have learned with difficult does I DO NOT give them an ounce of leway, UH-UH :nooo. I and only I control the feed lady! You want your feed, get on up there. I use the buck stand with difficults, I use a lead, tie it off over the head piece and walk them up slowly, praising each closer step, then I milk or clip hooves and only when I am done do I give you your grain, off of the stand clipped to the fence (much more civilized and I can ration feed the whole herd this way). I have had wonderful results from using this tactic. 
Rarely do I have a difficult doe though as our animals are used to getting on the stanchion for shots and hoof trimming at an early age.
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep Lipton has one on in the avator photo! It's a great way to teach patience also, but never leave a collar like this on a goat, I was right there in the photo washing and shaving goats getting ready for a show. I have only had one judge say anything to me when using them in a show ring.


----------



## Rockin M Ranch (Dec 2, 2010)

So, it is better then, to work with your girls before kidding to get them used to the stand then, I assume, right? (Of course, IF you have them well in advance of that happening..) I don't have a stand yet, but have another question.. is it better to get them used to having their udders touched before they even get a bag? My girls just think that is THE RUDEST thing I can do to them, as I tie them to the fence for hoof trimming, & pet/rub them all over, to get used to being handled. They both hump their backs up & squat, almost in a urinating position. They WILL eventually stop that....right?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

None of my goats want their udders messed with unless they are milking, and then it's fine. So I don't mess with their udders unless necessary, though they are thoroughly used to being handled in all other ways.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

I start training baby goats to jump up on the milk stand for grain.. only do this once per wk.. or treats.. by the time they freshen, they are angels about getting up there... Now milking can sometimes be another story.. but I also start out touching them everywhere when little and continue to do this all thru growing up... it helps..


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We also get them up there starting at about 2 weeks and let them find mom while she is finishing her grain and then go out to graze together. We do not do anything more than normal taming because the best time to cement access to the udder in the goat's mind is to be there for kidding. Be involved while she is on automatic- running on hormone surges and she will identify you as her kid (albeit a rather strangely made one) and you will not have any problems after attending the birth. Get birthing fluids on your hands and make sure she smells you and them at the same time. We have taken totally wild pasture raised does right to the milk stand after attending birthing. Their whole attitude changes once you have been part of that time frame when they are working off chemical signals for cues to behavior like licking etc.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

All of my goats love the stand and they can give me a hard time getting off of it. But I have this one goat and I'll call her 'Cullena' who gets on the stand fine, then all of a sudden gets a hair up the 'berry shoot' and decides she hates the stand, so she gets the 'attitude adjuster' put on. She's way too strong to manhandle up on the stand. It's amazing how quick she learned, one and a half short lessons and she loves the stand now.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I rigged a pulley, and used it to pull difficult goats onto the milking stand. I attach it to the stand, and then the goat, and pull, I can then use my knees to push the backside, while pulling the frontside.
It only takes a few times, and soon they get the idea.
I do keep my pulley handy, when they get an attitude, I then lift one foot and put it on the pulley system, can't kick me with one foot on the ground.
The most difficult to get on the stand is now the best, and the easy to get up there one is the one objecting to milking sometimes.
Don't give up, she may be your best once you get her trained.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Agree with that, MaryAnn! The goat that I had the goat rodeo with for 2 weeks solid the first time that she freshened here will now stand patiently and let anyone milk her. Even more than one person at a milking, with no argument. (Off of the milkstand, however, the only person she really cares for is me.) The goat that I had no issues with, on the other hand, is the one that will occasionally step in the bucket when my son is milking and when she is done eating, she will unlatch the stanchion and walk off, if you are not careful.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Getting in the "urinating or squating position" is a GOOD thing. When milking, my does do this, easily spreading their back legs for me around the bucket, giving me plenty of room to milk without their legs being in the way. This is how they set up to allow their kids to nurse. I handle all the baby girls udders anytime I think about it and although it's not their favorite thing, they don't really squawk too much about it. They LOVE the milkstand. It's a treat to them to be allowed up to eat grain, and while they are eating I spend 30 seconds or so "milking" them. No biggie.

When you handle young does udders, don't be rude about it. Put your hands on the rest of their body first, and work your way to their udder. Don't touch lightly and tickle, but be firm and gentle and matter of fact, and they will learn that it's nothing to be alarmed about. After they kid YOU become their kid if you are bottlefeeding the babies, and they will easily allow you to milk them out.

This has been my experience anyway...with just a few issues early in milking for FF's. Best thing is to not lose your patience, be careful of pulling them too roughly by the neck as it could damage them.


----------

